# Too much Halloween?



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive been haunting my yard for the TOT's for nearly 8 years now. Back when I started no one went all out..or at least it was rare. Now there is a spirit store or other halloween store in every vacant shop in every strip mall. This has become too mainstream for me. 

The kids used to be thrilled with my setup but now they ask me as I am working in the yard..."are you going to wear the same costume again?" or "what are you putting up new this year" 

I guess its good they are interested but I feel as if I have to raise the bar each year just to keep them interested. Not to mention there are now 4 or 5 other homes in my area (within a 1/4 mile) that also do a full yard haunt. I dont like having competition.

I used to be the "spooky house" now I am " the spooky house that has a wood fence and an animatronic Jason Vorhees, not the one with the mad scientist and not the one with bigfoot"

Anyone else getting frustrated that Halloween is so mainstream?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Time to upgrade to Turbophanx 2.0. Don't you think?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm not frustrated.
Sure, people can now go buy props online or from a local store but that doesn't discourage me. Since I make a majority of my props, the kids won't see them at another house down the road.

I too heard the dreaded "oh, I saw that last year" because I didn't change up my display. I was really angry about it and channeled my anger into the creation of a new display. Whenever I hear "oh, I saw that last year" I'm going to tell the TOTer that the display was worth every penny they spent on it 'cause it was FREE to them. 

I don't do it for them. I do it for ME.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I can understand the desire to stand out, but I'm really thrilled that so many of my neighbors go all out. I see it as my neighborhood standing out, sort of a collaborative effort. I know some of my neighbors view it as a competition, but I don't, in fact, I'm helping out with two other haunts on my street this year.
As for Halloween stores everywhere, those stores don't sell anthing in the ballpark of what most home haunters make, so we are still in a league of our own. With so much anti-Halloween sentiment popping up here and there, I embrace anything that keeps the Halloween spirit alive with the masses. They are, after all, our captive audience.
That's just how I feel...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I forgot to answer the question. 

"I am happy and that is all the matters"


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Can you change the theme maybe?

It's hardly mainstream where I live. There's only one yard I know of that puts out more than a JOL or two, wfor miles. I can go to a Spirit Halloween store if I drive 30 minutes, and it's only open for 60 days a year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

There are three houses in a two block radius that put up Halloween displays, mine being one of them and probably (well okay, definitely) the best! I love the fact that others are getting in to it. We have a little Bermuda Triangle of Terror going on so the tots know to make the loop and see them all. I use a lot of the same stuff each yearbut move it around so it's not in the same place. We also change upo two of our scenes and add new scares so it's not predictable. I've never heard "oh you had this last year", but more "I look forward to coming here every year". Even if I didn't change it up much, as was mentioned, it's a captive audience. Kind of like going to an old amusement park, You've seen the same rides and games a hundred times but they're still fun and you'll keep going back because of the entertainment. This year I've added three animatronic props (homemade), all new tombstones, re-worked cemetery columns, some different lighting and a fcg puppet. I have maybe 5 new scares I never had before so I'm looking for some really great reactions, even from those who have been here several tims before.
I agree with keeping it fresh, but this is sometimes as simple as moving a prop or adding a simple scare actor to a hidden place.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What JD said

Spooky1 and I rearrange the set up a bit each year and try to add a couple (if I can hold him to ONLY a couple) new things each year to keep it fresh. And there's nothing wrong with a little competition - I wish we had some because it would add to the fun.

If someone says "You had that last year", you could say, "Yes, I keep it because I love it so much, and here's some of last year's candy for you for remembering"


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I like to add each year I wont quit till the cops arrest me!!!!I got store boughten and built props I get positive and negative feed back there's a simple solution for nay sayer's I put 3 month old eggs in their bag's lol JK ... like other people said it's more for us than them somepeople will never understand halloween and thats a shame cuse for 1 month you don't have to be your self (does not apply to Hauntiholic the hearse girl!!!)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

As Roxy said, I wish we had more folks in the neighborhood decorating. It would give us a chance to chat, compare projects and maybe work together on some props. I like to add a couple new items each year (or more if I can sneak them by Roxy ), but look at it this way, there are always some new ToTs each year and it's all new to them. So to answer your question, no. I don't think Halloween is over done, I love seeing the Halloween stores (there are fewer stores locally this year) and decorated yards each year (I think we inspired one house up the street to decorate).


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I just add stuff to my ever growing yard haunt, some props have been out going on 5+ years now(FCG)! If it's a good prop that continues to work I don't see how someone seeing it once a year can get old. I mean we go to Disneyland 3-4 times a year and ride the same rides and still love them all. As a matter of fact I have people asking me if specific props are going to be on display as they just love the whatever it is and can't wait to see it again. I also feel that there is enough change in the TOT crowd that there will always be newbies who've never seen your haunt so it's new to them!
As far as other homes, I wish every house on my street was into home haunting as much as I am, that would only make for more fun and friendly rivalry to spur one on to bigger and better things! Not to mention the fun of seeing others haunts a lot more easily than it is now with the having to drive all over So. Cal. just to see a handful of home haunts.:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

morbid mike said:


> ... like other people said it's more for us than them somepeople will never understand halloween and thats a shame cuse for 1 month you don't have to be your self (does not apply to Hauntiholic the hearse girl!!!)


You mean I'm supposed to act DIFFERENTLY in October??? Dang. I guess it's time to break out the pink girlie stuff.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I also only have 2 other neighbors who put up much of a display, and still nothing close to mine. I am glad a few others do this, but glad it isn't more. it makes me special . But I have never, in 10 years, heard a child or adult say anything similar to "I already saw that". They also have favorite props they like to see again. And like others, i also add a few new props and retire a couple old ones each year. I also reorganize my walk through so it looks entirely different and they aren't sure what to expect. I may have had that prop last year but did it do the same thing? Maybe not. Beware. I am glad to see more people, especially adults, taking an interest in halloween and hope it continues to grow.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like other people haunting. I love any scary yard. If I see red light bulb down a cross street as I'm driving with my Hunbun I'll tell her to turn around I want to see that haunted yard, even if its just a red light and a jack-o-lantern.

We have a lot of haunters/displays in our neighborhood. They come by and we chat it up all october long. I even found local haunters on these here halloween themed forum, and I am making a flyer with all our haunts and maps on it.

There is some competition. Personally i don't care what others do, I am trying to bring my vision to life, but one of my haunters, Zac has it in for the pirate haunt across the street. Thye think they are so fancy...grrrrrr.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Count me as another who'd really like it if there were more houses done up for Halloween. Everyone on my block enjoys the kids coming around to TOT and I'm the biggest driver of traffic on our block. I'd willingly share the spotlight if others did more to make the neighborhood a destination for TOT'ers. I've even thought of using some of my props to do something small in a neighbor's yard just to give the kids something else to enjoy but I'm usually too pressed for time to do it.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I like to see what others are doing. I hope all of my neighbors do stuff, but that remains to be seen since I am in a new house. I just feel more alive in October than any other month.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

all I can say is...CONFORM do it do it....


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Others in my neighborhood started doing a little bit the last couple years due to my haunt. I like seeing them give an effort. If they asked me I would help them. If they did a bigger and better display than me, the next year I would really spruce up my yard. We have it easy comparably since we are not restricted to what we can find in a store. If the house next door has a big light up spider, we can make a bigger, brighter, spookier, animated light up spider. Remeber, they can never top you.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

my house is the only house to my knowledge that puts up a haunt of any size in my whole town. some people put out jack o lanterns or maybe a store bought ghost or a blow up. But i am the only one who have a real "haunt" I would very much like it if i could inspire someone else near me to also do halloween, wouldnt bother me a bit, i would be happy about it. Halloween is fun for all! And as far as me trying to make my haunt better each year, thats for me AND tots, I like to make my own props and i like to see what i can invent and create! I like it when tots or their parents and such say "wow! cool!" and other such things, it makes me feel good, but i would still always try and make my haunt better then the year before even if tots didnt say that, and often times, they dont, often they just want their candy and they go on their way. Which that does annoy me, but the ones who enjoy the haunt make it worth it. All in all though i make my haunt great because I enjoy it. And anyone else who wants to enjoy my haunt, or make one of their own, thats awesome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

My kids are both away at college, and the neighbors ask when I'm setting up this year. They look shocked when I tease them, "Not doing it this year. No kids in my house, anymore". But of course I'm doing it again this year. _Haunted Homestead_ is the best in town. Everything is built from scratch and improves a little every year with a new prop, setting up in different locations, new lighting, sound effects, etc.

I know if I didn't put out the Joking Skellies, the FCG or the Cauldron Stirring Witch and let kids fire 'Franklin' the air cannon I'd get complaints, for sure. They've become neighborhood fav's. It's amazing the minute details kids remember from year to year.

One thing I'm not doing this year is signing up for the town's haunted house contest, they want everything set up by October 14th!!! I'll still be setting up on October 31st, for chrissake! I don't do it for the contest anyway.

I really love this time of year.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry about the rant... I was feeling a bit gloomy (not in a good halloween way) this morn... I am up to the challenge of making my haunt all that it can be.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I do my haunt for me, if people like it that is a bonus. I love to stand out and just look at it, as simple as that sounds. It looks cool when the fog swirls around the tombstones throughout the yard, and to hear the scary sounds. I like setting the display up and taking my time to make sure things are right, and I like tobuild myprops and see the finished product. Like I said it is for me, it is what I like to do. I have no idea if my neighbours will put anything out, it is my first year in a new house, but if they do that would be great. I am actual interested this year to see the reaction of my neighbours when I start to set up.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, I screwed up this post- see below....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I planned on taking the year off, as I was DREADING setting all my stuff up. I realized it was just too much for us this year, and vowed to not take anything out of storage. Now, instead, we are totally doing a "non-haunt haunt", with a pretty much undecorated house and secret, hidden scares. Way easier, I feel revitalized with the new idea, and no heavy fencing to drag out. Will it "play" well to the audience? No idea. But I LOVE playing on the "Gee, they don't have the cemetery up this year" idea and then scaring them anyway!

But if you're feeling un-special, next year, just TRY to not put stuff up. Like me, I'll betcha once Fall hits & the cool weather kicks in, it will feel weird to not be scurrying around, setting things up, and having a million "to-do" lists in your head.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I know this year I felt that I was getting into a "rut" with putting the same kind of setting out. Of course, haunters are always adding to a scene and when the TOTs come running up the street, a lot of them just get a quick glance at a prop and just remember that particular one. 

I'm changing it up this year and omitting a few things. I usually put out a coffin with the tall candle holders on my porch and decided not to do that this year. Instead, I'm doing a spider lair(?) on my porch. I'm hanging spiders from the rafters (a variety of sizes) and I am making more spider nests. I'm also adding a few of those spiders that are voice activated and drop down on the TOTs when they ring the bell. I will be putting up more spider webs (beef netting) and only use a little bit of lighting so the kids get a little freaked. Actually by changing up some things, I will be able to put up a few more things before Halloween day. 

Like Haunti - I feel the same way - I do it for me. But like anything else - sometimes doing a change up can be good.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We're the Only haunt in our neighborhood, so everyone looks forward to what we have to offer.
This year, am adding some new Decorations, with the Best of the Best coming next year, as it will be the Final Haunt on this property.
This year, guests wills ee some new stuff, as myself, my Hubby and two Cousins, as well as my GS Troop are joining forces to make this the Best Halloween yet.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

In the past, in my neighborhood, the more I did, the less others did. As my haunt got bigger, and more tots showed up, the more neighbors around me would turn out their lights. Now that I get around 500 tots, they say they can't afford that much for candy, so they just shut off their lights. What makes me really mad is some of them still send their kids out to tot. I'm glad the kids get to tot, but mom and dad could buy a few bags of candy, and just pass it out til they run out. But not even trying is chicken sh##. 
But I have two new neighbors this year that are hanging out some spiderwebs and pumpkins. Whoot hoo! I'm not sure if I should warn them how many we get, or if that would just scare them off.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Halloween too mainstream???? I WISH! Maybe in the middle of October, they might show a handful of tv programs pertaining to Halloween, the stores don't put anything out til the 1st of October, mostly, and I can honestly say I'm the only one in at least a 5 mile radius that has a home haunt. Now when Halloween gets the 3 month prior store setup like Xmas, every house lit up and decorated like Xmas, people, tv programs, radio,and even vehicles sport Xmas decor, ...THEN, I might agree it's mainstream.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't feel like it's becoming too mainstream at all. Around here people decorate but we're still one of only a few houses around (not in the neighborhood but in the general area) that go all out with a display. I would love to see more people decorating the way we do, and actually felt excited this year to see that more people in our neighborhood are just putting out normal decorations like pumpkins and scarecrows, more so than last year. At least they are getting into the spirit of things.

I was actually thinking about not doing a display this year because we don't have the time to finish everything we had planned (we were pretty much going to do a whole overhaul of the display but now it'll have to wait until next year). I think in part I was worried people might not be as excited if they saw the same stuff they did last year and nothing new, so it would be better to just skip this year. But like someone else said, it's kind of like Disney World, you see and go on the same rides and things over and over again but it doesn't exactly make it any less enjoyable or fun. Plus I realized that overall I do this mainly for me and because I enjoy it, and there will always be new TOTs who have never seen the haunt as well as old ones who will enjoy it even if it's very much the same. So even though we won't be adding much of anything new this year I'm just going to change what I can and continue on with it.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I wish there were more people around me extreme decorating, it makes it easier for me to steal their ideas! LOL

RandalB


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I gave stuff to three of my neighbors this year to help get everybody going. One put 4 huge spiders on there house and bought a fogger this year. I gave them some beef netting to add spider webs. I wish everyone on the street decorated.


----------



## shaddie (Oct 8, 2009)

just be happy that people around you decorate. nobody in my neighborhood or anywhere near me really decorates. not even a string of lights. but we have tons of people come by our house just to look and we live in a circle so they have to go out of their way to see it. some people are just lazy. we even have a spirit store in our town. but there is good news our neighboor is catching the halloween bug and has put out a few tombstones and a string of lights its a good start. they probably feel like they have to since their kid just loves our yard lol.
i cant believe they already have x-mas stuff out 2 months before dec. whats so great about x-mas? i like it but its not halloween i feel like i can be more creative with it. x-mas is white pretty lights some deer in the yard and some other things then run back inside before you freeze to death.


----------

